# PODs that allow text box customization of t-shirt



## webquest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a website and I'm looking for a t-shirt POD company that offers a very specific kind of service.

I have a t-shirt design and I want the end user to be able to customize with their name and hometown by having them enter this via a text box and not have to worry about using a wysiwyg design program. Basically, I don't want them to have to choose fonts or placement -- just enter the plain text and have it populate it in the correct place on the shirt.

Do any of the reputable companies out there offer this type of feature?

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------

